# Merge two objects in Word



## Siberian (Sep 4, 2005)

When I have an image that's pasted into Word, and I then place a textbox upon it, is there a way to "merge" the two so that I can treat them as one object?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't believe so. Why don't you use MS Paint to merge them into a single pic?

Copy/paste the text box and the image into a new image. Then use that one object.


----------

